# [OT... I think] Vancouver, BC groups / stores



## Bubbledragon (Jan 23, 2002)

I remember there used ot be a board for this kind of thing here, or not. I'm rather new here. Regardless, if this is the wrong place, please don't flay me alive!

Basically, I'm looking to see if there are any major Vancouver d20 groups around. My current group looks to be fading, from both a time and difference standpoint. Personally not fond of the min/max style game at all, and running stuff just hasn't been enjoyable.

But... if there are open groups in the area and all, I'd be really interested in joining up. I'm on the North part of Burnaby and limited to bus. Whee. 

As well, where are the best stores in the city as well? I only know of Golden Age Collectibles.

Bubbles


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jan 23, 2002)

There used to be a Gamers - Seeking - Gamers forum but looking around I can't seem to find it anymore.  General is probably the best place or ask a Moderator over in the Meta forum where is the best place to finds groups/players. 

That being said I can't help you with your actual problem 

Good luck I'm sure there will be a few people around here from BC/Burnaby as there were many "BCians" on the old boards.


----------



## barsoomcore (Jan 23, 2002)

Golden Age is the best gaming store I've found in Vancouver, though since I live downtown and don't drive my searching ability is limited. There is also The Games People in Gastown, but I don't recommend them. Their stock is limited and the help are without a clue. If you're looking for old stuff they're a good place to go browse around. Be warned though, they charge full price even for stuff that's five years old!

Likewise the used book store on Granville between Davie and Drake (just down from the Ramada Inn and  the Morissey) sometimes has crates of old game books at pretty good prices.

I run a d20 campaign (site link below), but we're not really looking for new players and we always play downtown so I don't know how much help that is to you. But good luck and let me know how it turns out for you.


----------



## GreyOne (Jan 23, 2002)

I've seen lots of decent stores close over the years.  The best one I've ever seen is Imperial Hobbies in Richmond (No 3 Road) .  Its absolutely huge, well established and has everything you can imagine.  I live in Coquitlam so I don't get there much.   There's a decent comic/game store I go to in Port Moody called Hourglass Comics.   

There's also the Comic Shop on West 4th near Arbutus.  Its good too.

My gaming buds are kind of cliquey/closet gamers.  I'm nor sure you'd want to play in a group like that.

Anyway, I'd like to know how you do.


----------



## A'koss (Jan 23, 2002)

I'll chime in here as well for the Comicshop on 4th and Arbutus. They'll be closer for you than Richmond and the last time I checked their selection was better thatn Golden Age.

Unfortunately I have a full group (and others who are on a kind of waiting list) so I'm afraid I can't help you there. 


Cheers,

A'koss!


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jan 23, 2002)

*Imperial Hobbies* is the best game store in the area (and damn close to being the best game store I've ever been to). Knowledgeable, enthusiastic staff; insanely huge selection of both out of print and just-released stuff, and a good parking situation.

*The Comic Shop* on 4th avenue is a close second. Parking is a bitch though.

*Golden Age* is good. Nothing really wrong per se, but Imperial Hobbies has raised the bar pretty high.

As for a group, I have just laid my 3E campiagn aside in favor of GURPS, so It looks like I can't help you.


----------



## omedon (Jan 23, 2002)

I usually visit the Comic Shop on 4th as it is rather close to me. It has a good selection of miniatures and has all the WOTC stuff as well as a good selection of D20 products. The second hand store on davie barsoomcore mentioned is the ABC Book & Comic Emporium. I have been to Golden Age Collectibles but I didn't see very much there.


----------



## omedon (Jan 23, 2002)

Teflon Billy could you please post the location of Imperial Hobbies; I would like to check them out some time. The only decent game store I have found in vancouver is The Comic Shop.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jan 23, 2002)

it's on #3 road in Richmond. Across from that big mall. Next to the Tisol pet food place.

Sorry, this is how I give directions


----------



## Darkness (Jan 23, 2002)

The Gamers Seeking Gamers board will be back soon AFAIK. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 23, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *The Gamers Seeking Gamers board will be back soon AFAIK. Thanks for your patience!  *



It's here now. Fasten your seat belts and prepare to get moved!


----------



## bramadan (Jan 23, 2002)

Simmilar answer to the most. 
-Imperial is the best (and has now become easier to get to due to fast Richmond bus). 
-4th and Arbutus Comic Shop is most convenient (for me at least as I go to UBC).
-Big Pete's on Londesdale and 2nd or 3rd in the North Van is often the fastest one to get stuff; particularily WotC stuff and is also the only one arround I have ever seen give discount on the relatively new items. 
-Golden Age at Granville and Robson is OK but really more of the commics/colectibles store then a game store. Sometimes they get stuff fast sometimes they dont get it at all. 
-Games People sucks. They are too expensive and generaly unhelpfull.
-Tazman comics on Hastings in Burnaby used to be good but is going downhill now; still they have a lot of old stuff rather heavily discounted.  

Out groop is rather packed at the moment but if you get realy desperate you can try Alternate Reality club up at SFU - they play quite regularily altrough they are quite munchkiny for my taste.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jan 23, 2002)

I missed an important fact in my previous post (luckily susequent posters picked up my slack)

*The Games People* is the worst game store in this (or any other) city. 

Crazily expensive product + retarded staff doesn't win you many points with me.

Their selection of old out-of-print stuff is, however, good.


----------



## kilted Frog (Jan 24, 2002)

I have to say that Imperial Hobbies and Games in Richmond is far the best gaming store around... it's a tough commute for me, living in Surrey (yes, I admit it), but is worth it everytime.

Directions? You can find Imperial Hobbies and games on #3 Road, between Alderbridge Way and Westminster Hwy... it's directly across from Landsdowne Mall, on the west side of #3 Road... hope this helps somebody...

As for gaming, I'm in two groups, one where I DM.... the one where I play is sort of over-full (6 players, 1 DM), and the one I DM is semi-full (4 players, 1 DM).... can you tell I like 5 players at the table? <chuckle> I don't think I can help you, though, since it's not my place we play at.... I'll try to keep you apprised...


----------



## omedon (Jan 31, 2002)

I have a question about Imperial Hobbies. Do they jack up their prices at all or do they sell everything at the cover price? I have noticed that a lot of gaming stores will sell the core books at cover price but put price stickers on all other products, usually with inflated prices.


----------



## kilted Frog (Feb 1, 2002)

As far as I can recall, they don't mark the price up... if they do, it's a lot less then other gaming stores... plus, when you make a purchase there, they usually give you a card for 10% off the next time you're in there, which helps....


----------



## omedon (Feb 2, 2002)

Wow, a 10% discount. Then I will definitely have to make the trip out then. Twice.


----------



## Geist (Feb 15, 2002)

the price stickers arent always a inflated price.  unfortunatly with a fluxuation exhance rate for the canadian dollar the pric on the back of the books is a suggested retail price based on the market value of the dollar at that time. however if the value of our dollar drops the store has to increase the price of the book a bit so they still make a profit since they have to spend more to get it.


however yes some stores just makr up their prices like crazy cuz theyre stupid mofo's


----------

